# Is there a Blue arowana Fish??



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

i was in my LPS and they have a blue arowana and it looks like a silver arowana. is there such a thing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

A true blue arowana is just another name for a black arowana. However many times the LFS will sell a black or blue arowana and all it really is is a nice looking silver arowana. Its a good way for them to jack up the price. The black arowana looks very similar to the silver arowana, except in the early juvenile stages.

Pictures for comparison.
Adult black arowana:









Very early juvenile:









Juvenile Silver:









Adult Silver


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Another tank buster... Yes they're the same as silvers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Danh said:


> Another tank buster... Yes they're the same as silvers.


They're not the same as silvers....Blue arowana = black arowana.


----------



## jotrimble23 (May 28, 2007)

Osteoglossum bicirrhosum = Silver arowana
Osteoglossum ferreirai = Black/Blue arowana. 

The main differences i have found, silvers are considerably cheaper in price and seem to be much more prone to getting the "drop-eye" syndrome than the black/blue. Where the silver commonly gets it, and the black/blue arowana hardly ever gets it. They are not the same and are different species of arowana, they both get huge. Maybe that specific blue arowana is a true ferreirai and just not showing so much color. Silvers can get pretty colorful themselves (minus the blue fins).. i'm sure its not hard to tell the difference between the two though. Price should also give you a big hint if its blue or silver, a blue twelve inch in a lfs may go for $150-250, and a 12 inch silver may go for $75-85 (at least where i'm from).


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

That's what I meant. They are the same as blacks.


----------

